# Florida Fishing Weekly gone?



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't received my paper in the mail lately. Nor can I get onto their site. floridafishingweekly.com Is it just me or did they go under? :'(


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me. But from the link's description, it looks like they folded. :'( I wonder if I'll get anything for the remainder of my subscription :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.widgetbox.com/network/men/post/another-fishing-publication-closing-down/1524677



> Florida Fishing Weekly will stop operations with their July 31, 2009 edition.
> According to a message sent by publisher Joe Higgins, the reasons for the closure are simple economics.
> As Higgins wrote “the numbers just did not work”, forcing the decision


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Brett


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

They were a decent publication too. :-/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Another one down. :-[

I will echo what Tom said. It was one of the better ones. 

Having spent the past 23+ years in the printing and publishing trade I can only tell you that the outlook for a few other popular rags are not well either. Internet media have played a role in the de-emphasis on published media's relevance in delivering news and information to the reader.

I feel bad for many of these folks. I wish them the best and hope they can reorganize to bring back the content we all enjoy reading.

Capt. Jan


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Just bought a subscription they sold me at one
of the Pathfinder/Shimano shows... I only got two
issues... This is the 2nd time in a few months!
(Shallow Water Angler)
As thin as the Sept. Fla. Sportsman is, it may be
next!


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Well that just sucks, I was wondering why I hadn't received one in a while but since we took several vacation in the past few months I thought perhaps the wife just didn't get a chance to get down to the P.O. box and get the mail.

Real sorry to see that first I lost Shallow Water Angler along with about a 4 year subscription and now this. I wonder what's next? I sure hope it isn't FS. That FL Sportfishing and Sport Fishing are about the only 2 left out there that I care to read anymore.
 :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

As a side note, microskiff.com reviews do get published in Outdoor Florida Magazine. They just started a new website at myoutdoormagazine.com

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

And a plus, no subscription fees  Just find a local tackle shop that has them and pick one up for free.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Shallow water angler went under? :'(


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I never wanted to pay for FFW. I enjoyed SWA more.......they have an awesome show on the sportsman networks.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed FFW, I was kinda wondering where the new one was, I read the last one about 34 times already. 

The laptop is too uncomfortable on my lap in my study... ;D


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess I'll stop looking for it then. I just subscribed online and only got 2. Too bad. I liked the variety of multiple publications. My wife will be happy to see fewer magazines around the house.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, FFW was my favorite! :'( It was always filled with good, pertinent information. I'm glad I have about two dozen sitting on my shelf in the office that I haven't had a chance to read yet.


----------



## tealboy (Jun 23, 2009)

those dirt bags just sent me a request to subscribe about 45 days ago. I signed up, paid and got two issues. They knew they were about to fail and still felt it was ok to take subscription money


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I wonder where all the good writers in it, like Steve Kantner will be published? Steve was mentored by Charles Waterman, one of the greatest outdoor writers of all. Charles wrote into his nineties and could crush your hand with his handshake. I really hope these writers can make a mark in the future of publishing. Good luck all! As an aside, the minor amount of money lost for a subscription cost for the weekly shouldn't be used as a reason to vent your frustrations. The people there tried mightily to keep going. Do you really think that they wanted to lose thier jobs as a lot of us have, including me! I'm sure that most all of them hadn't a clue about the Weekly being shut down. The publisher doesn't want the employees to know anything until the end. That's the unfortunate part of owning a business.


----------

